# MAKING FEMINIZED SEEDS??



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

I GOT THIS OFF A SITE, ITS SOUNDS GOOD TO ME, IM WONDERING IF IT'S TRUE?AND ANY ONE WHO TELL'S ME THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS FEMINIZED SEED'S AND IT'S JUST A MARKETING TRICK WILL BE PUT ON ROLLITUP'S 'IM AN IDIOT PLEASE KICK ME ' LIST,,,,OK,,,
There are two methods that I am familiar with; Light-Poisoning, and Gibberellic Acid Treatment, both forcing female plants to produce male flowers and pollinate themselves. I have employed both methods, and both have yielded satisfactory results.
NOTE: YOU MUST START WITH FEMALE SEEDS/CLONES TO ENSURE THAT THERE WILL BE NO MALE CHROMOSOMES PRESENT.
LIGHT-POISONING METHOD:
During the first three weeks of flowering, turn the lights on for an hour during the middle of the dark period. That is, 12 hrs. on, 5.5 hrs. off, 1 hr. on, 5.5 hrs. off, and repeat for the first 3 weeks, after which you may return to the normal 12/12 light cycle. This causes a plant to go "hermie" and pollinate itself, as well as any other female in the room. You must use plants originating only from female seeds or clones to ensure that no male chromosomes are present. The resulting seeds will produce NO MALE PLANTS!
GIBBERELLIC ACID TREATMENT:
Select your favorite female plant and spray it from approx. two feet away (first under the leaves, then on top). This must be done 2 weeks before the plant is put into the flowering light cycle, thus the need to start with female seeds/clones. DO NOT SMOKE BUD TREATED WITH GIBBERELLIC ACID! Spray the plant again after 2 weeks have passed, and place it under 12/12 lighting. This plant will "hermie" and pollinate itself and other females present. It will not produce as much pollen as a pure male, thus less seeds. However, these seeds will be 100% female.
CONCLUSION:
Now, femenized seeds have also been known to produce hermaphrodites. This is just an evolutionary safety precaution to ensure the survival of the species in the event of environmental catastrophe. All seeds have the potential to hermie. Variables such as pH levels, lighting scenarios, fertilizer problems, etc. will also be factors in the outcome of the plant's sex. Just keep 'em healthy, and give them your tender, loving care, and you should be fine.


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 5, 2014)

I wouldn't use either method myself and that first one you called "light poisoning" is probably the reason anyone would associate intersex tendencies with feminized beans. All that's doing is exposing plants that display intersex traits under stress and the using them to breed your next generation.... Now does that make sense if your goal is a seedless crop? And colloidal silver works fine IMO.
So yeah light poisoning and rodelization will give you "hermis"


----------



## Sativied (Aug 5, 2014)

It's just a marketing trick.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

Sativied said:


> It's just a marketing trick.


 you are dead to me!!


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

bf80255 said:


> I wouldn't use either method myself and that first one you called "light poisoning" is probably the reason anyone would associate intersex tendencies with feminized beans. All that's doing is exposing plants that display intersex traits under stress and the using them to breed your next generation.... Now does that make sense if your goal is a seedless crop? And colloidal silver works fine IMO.
> So yeah light poisoning and rodelization will give you "hermis"


 yes it will give you hermies , but hermies that produce female seeds only,,,,,,,,btw i didn't write this i pasted it, to protect my rep,,


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 5, 2014)

Female seeds are still seeds as far as anyone buying or smoking bud is concerned :/
Haha it's all good bro just stating fact not attacking anyone


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

bf80255 said:


> Female seeds are still seeds as far as anyone buying or smoking bud is concerned :/
> Haha it's all good bro just stating fact not attacking anyone


 i don't understand what u mean ,so don't these methods work to produce 100% fem seeds at all , is what he wrote bull


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i don't understand what u mean ,so don't these methods work to produce 100% fem seeds at all , is what he wrote bull


If you use seed from plants forced to go intersex chances are at some point during flower they will put off male part (pollen sacks) and pollinate your sensi crop yes the seeds will also be "feminized" but you'll have seedy bud, not an ideal situation IMO when you can just use a more stable or "true" female and chemically change her with CS or Tiresias mist and you'll have fem beans minus the intersex tendencies


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> I GOT THIS OFF A SITE, ITS SOUNDS GOOD TO ME, IM WONDERING IF IT'S TRUE?AND ANY ONE WHO TELL'S ME THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS FEMINIZED SEED'S AND IT'S JUST A MARKETING TRICK WILL BE PUT ON ROLLITUP'S 'IM AN IDIOT PLEASE KICK ME ' LIST,,,,OK,,,
> There are two methods that I am familiar with; Light-Poisoning, and Gibberellic Acid Treatment, both forcing female plants to produce male flowers and pollinate themselves. I have employed both methods, and both have yielded satisfactory results.
> NOTE: YOU MUST START WITH FEMALE SEEDS/CLONES TO ENSURE THAT THERE WILL BE NO MALE CHROMOSOMES PRESENT.
> LIGHT-POISONING METHOD:
> ...


Are you fucking with me? Can we really make feminized seeds?
 
I'm sorry, I had to


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

bf80255 said:


> If you use seed from plants forced to go intersex chances are at some point during flower they will put off male part (pollen sacks) and pollinate your sensi crop yes the seeds will also be "feminized" but you'll have seedy bud, not an ideal situation IMO when you can just use a more stable or "true" female and chemically change her with CS or Tiresias mist and you'll have fem beans minus the intersex tendencies


 ok , were do you get the silver spray from ,


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Are you fucking with me? Can we really make feminized seeds?
> View attachment 3221925
> I'm sorry, I had to


 i don't understand,,what's with the apology??


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Colloidal+silver
There's a link


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i don't understand,,what's with the apology??


Haven't you ever seen the movie Dumb and Dumber? The framed newspaper article is titled "Man walks on moon"
I was just fuckin with ya, it's why I apologized 
CS is the preferred method used by my feminized seed slingin' buddy I got 
I, personally haven't ever
Done it.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Haven't you ever seen the movie Dumb and Dumber? The framed newspaper article is titled "Man walks on moon"
> I was just fuckin with ya, it's why I apologized
> CS is the preferred method used by my feminized seed slingin' buddy I got
> I, personally haven't ever
> Done it.


 okay??


----------



## Sativied (Aug 5, 2014)

Why do you think GHS sells feminized only... It's a marketing scam!


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> okay??


Ok, watch this: I hope you get it now 




If not, I give up


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Why do you think GHS sells feminized only... It's a marketing scam!


 i hate you!!
btw a marketing scam is something like cann 13/14 flower boost, its made to sound somthing more than what it is and costs more,,,all it is more p + k, you can buy that pure in bottles without the marketing scam advertising, feminized seeds armt a scam , there just 100% feminized seeds,,no scam,,,,
you are still.dead to me!!


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Ok, watch this: I hope you get it now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i cant understand why you said you were just fucking with me,? I know how to make feminized seeds, i just got this articule of the web which said something different,,,and then you appolagized,,,,,,did i say something stupid?? Or am i missing your seriously dry humour,,, you too are dead to me just like satived,,,,i hate you both


----------



## Sativied (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i cant understand why you said you were just fucking with me,? I know how to make feminized seeds, i just got this articule of the web which said something different,,,and then you appolagized,,,,,,did i say something stupid?? Or am i missing your seriously dry humour,,, you too are dead to me just like satived,,,,i hate you both


It's just that most have known about what was in your first post for a long time. Sorta the pre-CS way they were making femmed seeds.
Relax! Lol
I thought I was being funny. And thats all that counts sometimes. You know?
You sound like my ex-wife! She says "i fucking hate you"
And I'll tell you what I tell her: I love you!


----------



## dluck (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> i cant understand why you said you were just fucking with me,? I know how to make feminized seeds, i just got this articule of the web which said something different,,,and then you appolagized,,,,,,did i say something stupid?? Or am i missing your seriously dry humour,,, you too are dead to me just like satived,,,,i hate you both


Why you hate people that are trying to give you sound advice ?


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

dluck said:


> Why you hate people that are trying to give you sound advice ?


 mate you've just walked in halfway through a joke,,,read from the start,,,,now i hate you too


----------



## dluck (Aug 5, 2014)

Seeds is better then clones..regular seed is better then feminized seed..IMHO that is !!


----------



## dluck (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> mate you've just walked in halfway through a joke,,,read from the start,,,,now i hate you too


Well at least now I don't feel left out !


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

dluck said:


> Seeds is better then clones..regular seed is better then feminized seed..IMHO that is !!


 please explain , because i always thought cuttings all the way?


----------



## dluck (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> please explain , because i always thought cuttings all the way?


Plants from seed are generally healthier then clones plus seed puts out a bigger root mass then cuttings...cuttings don't grow a tap root which gives the plant more stability especially when gardening outdoors...each scenario has it's pros and cons though


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

dluck said:


> Plants from seed are generally healthier then clones plus seed puts out a bigger root mass then cuttings...cuttings don't grow a tap root which gives the plant more stability especially when gardening outdoors...each scenario has it's pros and cons though


 good info that , i did not know that,,, you are now not hated,,


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> good info that , i did not know that,,, you are now not hated,,


Sooo...... What's it gonna take for you to not hate
Me?


----------



## purplegrower02 (Aug 5, 2014)

Yea i generally prefer to create seeds instead of taking cuts. I also found seeds seem to be healthier then clones with a larger root mass. Creating seeds is extremely easy fems or regs both are so easy to create and you have such an abundance of seeds that you can plant anytime.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Sooo...... What's it gonna take for you to not hate
> Me?


 my post says you are NOW NOT HATED?, god your hard work?? I need a snooze


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> my post says you are NOW NOT HATED?, god your hard work?? I need a snooze


No you didn't, but:


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


>


 ok i give up , your funny , i don't hate you , and belive it or not you CAN acctually feminize seeds, and jim Carrey is really really funny , especaily in liar liar when he cant write ,, this pen is blue,,, funny as fuck,


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> ok i give up , your funny , i don't hate you , and belive it or not you CAN acctually feminize seeds, and jim Carrey is really really funny , especaily in liar liar when he cant write ,, this pen is blue,,, funny as fuck,


Ok, now go take ur nap


----------



## st0wandgrow (Aug 5, 2014)

dluck said:


> Plants from seed are generally healthier then clones plus seed puts out a bigger root mass then cuttings...cuttings don't grow a tap root which gives the plant more stability especially when gardening outdoors...each scenario has it's pros and cons though



I don't find that to be true. My clones are always healthy, and ready to flip to flower much sooner than something started from seed.

Then there's the predictability of clones which is nice. If you find a special plant wouldn't you rather keep it around and run it many times instead if rolling the dice each time with seeds?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't find that to be true. My clones are always healthy, and ready to flip to flower much sooner than something started from seed.
> 
> Then there's the predictability of clones which is nice. If you find a special plant wouldn't you rather keep it around and run it many times instead if rolling the dice each time with seeds?


Isnt one of the "Supposed" downside's of cloning possible genetic drift? I do prefer cloning tho BTW


----------



## Sativied (Aug 5, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I don't find that to be true.


Same. I've cut taproots off to see what happens, in early stage (seedlings) and during veg (to prevent the taproot from growing back into my reservoir) and the results are very similar to what happens above the 'ground' with a topped plant. Taproots are overrated (for mj anyway).

Left the taproot was topped... bottomed(?) when it was half the size the of the one on the right. Right popped about 18 hours later, not bottomed.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Isnt one of the "Supposed" downside's of cloning possible genetic drift? I do prefer cloning tho BTW


FYI, genetic drift is only possible in seeds, as it takes male and female creating offspring for it to happen. I believed that old shit also until a while back. someone proved me wrong. i looked it up, and sure as shit, they were rite.
Genetic mutations = possible, but i'm not so sure


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> FYI, genetic drift is only possible in seeds, as it takes male and female creating offspring for it to happen. I believed that old shit also until a while back. someone proved me wrong. i looked it up, and sure as shit, they were rite.
> Genetic mutations = possible, but i'm not so sure


Right on I'll check that out......I was actually wondering to myself awhile ago why you could take clones of shroom's and sections of Myc and isolate to produce identical Mushies and why there would be "drift" in a section of a same plant be cloned


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Right on I'll check that out......I was actually wondering to myself awhile ago why you could take clones of shroom's and sections of Myc and isolate to produce identical Mushies and why there would be "drift" in a section of a same plant be cloned


jesus christ! after seeing that picture of ass you got their, I can't even concentrate now!


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Right on I'll check that out......I was actually wondering to myself awhile ago why you could take clones of shroom's and sections of Myc and isolate to produce identical Mushies and why there would be "drift" in a section of a same plant be cloned


 genetic drift can happen in grafting multi strains to one mother plant, if kept in veg it doesn't happen , if anything it might happen if left to flower, ? That's all i know whever its true or not ,


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> jesus christ! after seeing that picture of ass you got their, I can't even concentrate now!


It is a fine ass indeed lol.......I was just thinking maybe I got that info twisted up with when you CS a Feminized Plant it creates drift? Been toying with doing a Blue Widowxsky og ...


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It is a fine ass indeed lol.......I was just thinking maybe I got that info twisted up with when you CS a Feminized Plant it creates drift? Been toying with doing a Blue Widowxsky og ...


Shit! Thats a good one! I'll have to ask my budy who majored in ag. about that one.
The cross sounds killer! Does your bluewidow pheno smell like blueberry bubblegum? Or blueberry cotton candy? The keeper I was rockin sure did.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit! Thats a good one! I'll have to ask my budy who majored in ag. about that one.
> the cross sounds killerDoes your bluewidow pheno smell like blueberry bubblegum? The keeper I was rockin sure did.


I wouldn't describe it as a bubblegum...... but it does have a very extremely fruity smack to it....OK ya maybe like some bubblegums LMFAO.....For as little work as I have put in it look's awesome ....Was gonna tree farm then after that run CS the 2 plants I got


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 5, 2014)

fyi guys genetic drift is when you have too small apopulation and say for example 3 plants are blueberry 8 are pine and 2 are lemon scented now because both lemon plants were eaten by grasshoppers and unable to reproduce (random chance not because of the smell or specific trait) the next generation has roughly 13 pine and 4 blueberry, well guess what lemons gone from this gene pool and that my friends is an example of genetic drift not possible with a single plant.


----------



## CaretakerDad (Aug 5, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> FYI, genetic drift is only possible in seeds, as it takes male and female creating offspring for it to happen. I believed that old shit also until a while back. someone proved me wrong. i looked it up, and sure as shit, they were rite.
> Genetic mutations = possible, but i'm not so sure


I believe that when MJ growers refer to genetic drift they indeed mean a random mutation. If you accidentally take all of your clones from a mother that has mutated then the offspring will also have the mutation and will display it more aggressively as they grow from a start. I have a wonderful strain of trainwreck that I am retiring this year 7 years after I started the initial mother (and 2 sisters) from seed. It has developed the annoying trait of flowering too early which makes for poor buds. At some point I must have cloned everything from a single plant that had mutated to show this trait.


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 5, 2014)

google the definition if you dont beleive me.


----------



## mainliner (Aug 5, 2014)

talk about getting shot down guys, wouldn't want to be you,lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 5, 2014)

mainliner said:


> talk about getting shot down guys, wouldn't want to be you,lol


Yeah, I'm pretty sure he's backing up what I had said


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> I believe that when MJ growers refer to genetic drift they indeed mean a random mutation. If you accidentally take all of your clones from a mother that has mutated then the offspring will also have the mutation and will display it more aggressively as they grow from a start. I have a wonderful strain of trainwreck that I am retiring this year 7 years after I started the initial mother (and 2 sisters) from seed. It has developed the annoying trait of flowering too early which makes for poor buds. At some point I must have cloned everything from a single plant that had mutated to show this trait.


Actually, what I was more worried/referring to and think I read somewhere is that if I CS same female and pollinate it with itself It would begin to produce less stable offspring? That's the kinda drift I'm referring to....or at least read somewhere....Way more sober now then last night LMFAO


----------



## mainliner (Aug 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Actually, what I was more worried/referring to and think I read somewhere is that if I CS same female and pollinate it with itself It would begin to produce less stable offspring? That's the kinda drift I'm referring to....or at least read somewhere....Way more sober now then last night LMFAO


 hey that's my excuse


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

mainliner said:


> hey that's my excuse


It is a fine excuse main LMAO


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 6, 2014)

CaretakerDad said:


> I believe that when MJ growers refer to genetic drift they indeed mean a random mutation. If you accidentally take all of your clones from amother that has mutated then the offspring will also have the mutation and will display it more aggressively as they grow from a start. I have a wonderful strain of trainwreck that I am retiring this year 7 years after I started the initial mother (and 2 sisters) from seed. It has developed the annoying trait of flowering too early which makes for poor buds. At some point I must have cloned everything from a single plant that had mutated to show this trait.


well where did that mutation come from? plants dont just mutate as they grow they have to be


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 6, 2014)

exposed to some mutagen or randomly have that pop up in its genome through chance plants dont suddenly just mutate and flower early, the cut probably just had its phenotype effected by stress or something during a cloning and i bet if you were to clone it using tissue culture it would be restored to its former glory(genotype never chabged)


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Actually, what I was more worried/referring to and think I read somewhere is that if I CS same female and pollinate it with itself It would begin to produce less stable offspring? That's the kinda drift I'm referring to....or at least read somewhere....Way more sober now then last night LMFAO


why do mj growers feel the need to invent "new" terms and words? haha now if you CS a female thats already pretty true breeding and stable youll get super stable seed stock all pretty close to your mother but if you were to use an unstable polyhybrid like gsc youd be all over the board with your phenos but chances are if its an S1 or femmed gear its probably decently stable or the breeder wouldbt have used that mother to produce seed like her.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

bf80255 said:


> why do mj growers feel the need to invent "new" terms and words? haha now if you CS a female thats already pretty true breeding and stable youll get super stable seed stock all pretty close to your mother but if you were to use an unstable polyhybrid like gsc youd be all over the board with your phenos but chances are if its an S1 or femmed gear its probably decently stable or the breeder wouldbt have used that mother to produce seed like her.


LOL...I think it has something to do with MJ effecting the responses of short term memory....LMAO.......Maybe if ya give me a bit I can find the Link but it was an article on here ....Something to do with a female breeding with herself would produce more seed's bearing some of the recessive genotype's of the prior parent plant's along with stable seed's?? Thus, the seed's not being more stable?? But I def like the way you put it ...I need to do more research


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> LOL...I think it has something to do with MJ effecting the responses of short term memory....LMAO.......Maybe if ya give me a bit I can find the Link but it was an article on here ....Something to do with a female breeding with herself would produce more seed's bearing some of the recessive genotype's of the prior parent plant's along with stable seed's?? Thus, the seed's not being more stable?? But I def like the way you put it ...I need to do more research


dint we all? lol
in the auto flower section a grower has a thread called akr wtf lets seed one and in it he grows quiye a feq seeds out of a plant he used tiresias on and femmed with itself, no intersex plants and all very much the same in griwth/yield/smoke blah blah but yeah theres a real world example i like to point people to


----------



## Maris (Aug 6, 2014)

giberelic acid give less than polens and less then seeds, like you use that version tur off lights every 6hours on 1.5h dark 4.5h light 2 weeks before put in flowering stage and the bets waycolloidal silver. and you can make faminized seeds from the same plant but this can give you not vrily good seeds can be much hermies. better way is take polens from feminized /harmie plant and feminized then next female plant with hermie polens. and do this in place where are not much humidity. high humidity can damaged polens and strain can produced germinate incapable seeds.


----------



## bf80255 (Aug 6, 2014)

Maris said:


> giberelic acid give less than polens and less then seeds, like you use that version tur off lights every 6hours on 1.5h dark 4.5h light 2 weeks before put in flowering stage and the bets waycolloidal silver. and you can make faminized seeds from the same plant but this can give you not vrily good seeds can be much hermies. better way is take polens from feminized /harmie plant and feminized then next female plant with hermie polens. and do this in place where are not much humidity. high humidity can damaged polens and strain can produced germinate incapable seeds.


wtf.... lmao


----------



## Sativied (Aug 6, 2014)

bf80255 said:


> wtf.... lmao


wtf indeed... 

Lost me at "giberelic acid give less than polens and less then seeds," but I did spot "harmie" which is quite brilliant. "Harmie"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

Sativied said:


> wtf indeed...
> 
> Lost me at "giberelic acid give less than polens and less then seeds," but I did spot "harmie" which is quite brilliant. "Harmie"


Are we talking about that Hot little bitch Hermione from Harry Potter??? I'll give her some Giberelic acid from the polen sac


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Aug 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Are we talking about that Hot little bitch Hermione from Harry Potter??? I'll give her some Giberelic acid from the polen sac


  We sure are, and I bet she wouldn't mind some open pollination.


----------



## Sativied (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

Told you I'd give her the acid before this as over!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## dluck (Aug 6, 2014)

Emma Watson is HOTT


----------



## dluck (Aug 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> It is a fine ass indeed lol.......I was just thinking maybe I got that info twisted up with when you CS a Feminized Plant it creates drift? Been toying with doing a Blue Widowxsky og ...


I have a OG x White Widow cross from Kera Seeds called "Venice Beach Afghan". Anxious to sample it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2014)

dluck said:


> I have a OG x White Widow cross from Kera Seeds called "Venice Beach Afghan". Anxious to sample it


I would be too that sounds like a good cross


----------



## dluck (Aug 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I would be too that sounds like a good cross


It was a free seed that came with my order from WWMS


----------



## mrCRC420 (Aug 9, 2014)

1) Colloidal Silver
2) Female Turned Hermaphrodite, Nanner-Pollen onto Female Plant

I think those are the only two ways to make female seeds.... right?


----------



## bluesdad (Aug 10, 2014)

Check out my Sour Blueberry female i hit with colloidal silver


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 11, 2014)

bluesdad said:


> Check out my Sour Blueberry female i hit with colloidal silver


Wow!
Hey, you think you'll get enough pollen?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2014)

bluesdad said:


> Check out my Sour Blueberry female i hit with colloidal silver


Awesome nuts on that one ....lol....Send some to Ron he's bummin


----------



## bluesdad (Aug 11, 2014)

Aeroknow said:


> Wow!
> Hey, you think you'll get enough pollen?


i sprayed her with the CS for 3 weeks but she didn't show nuts for about a month,but when she finally showed...bam


----------

